# Merry Christmas



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

A merry christmas to everyone here. And especially to all of us who are still waiting for our respective partners to join us.

Best wishes and a speedy visa processing for all of us.


----------



## isabella (Nov 24, 2010)

merry christmas!
best wishes for you!!


----------

